
Silk Icons: A Comprehensive Open Source Icon Set - JeffJenkins
http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/
======
dryicerx
Almost identical to the this icon set is the _Farm-Fresh Web Icons_ which also
includes 32x32 versions and 1000 icons

<http://www.fatcow.com/free-icons/>

------
teye
Silk is a fantastic set. Been using it for years and haven't found anything
more versatile.

Also recently came across the excellent (CC-licensed) Fugue set.

<http://p.yusukekamiyamane.com/>

~~~
yesimahuman
Awesome! Thanks for that. Silk has been great but sometimes the icon I want
just isn't there.

~~~
bmelton
You could, I suppose, contract the author of the silk icons for the icon you
want.

If I were a more cynical man, I might even suppose that was exactly the reason
for producing a royalty-free icon set -- to drum up business.

~~~
scorpioxy
Cynical?

What better way to show your skills to people who would contract you than to
point at something as popular as his icon set?

~~~
bmelton
I meant it jokingly. It's a brilliant advertisement, to be sure; I think that
most people just see things like that as done strictly out of the goodness of
people's hearts, and while that may often be true, I usually am inclined to
believe the more self-serving aspect of it.

Not that there's anything wrong with it whatsoever.

------
stevenp
Silk is a good set, but it's true that it's very easy to recognize in the
wild. I think it's a good stopgap before you pick something less-used, but if
you want your web app to have a voice and a point of view from a design
standpoint, it's better to go custom.

~~~
sidmitra
THe Silk, FamFamFam set are easily reconizable which might be the perfect
reason to use them from a usability perspective.

------
gkoberger
Here's a much easier way to browse them:
<http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/preview.php>

Be careful, though- these are the most overused set of icons. They're like the
Comic Sans or Papyrus of icons. Like another commenter said, if you're looking
for some less-used icons, try these two (free) sets:

<http://p.yusukekamiyamane.com/>

~~~
ryne
I think that's pretty misleading comparing Silk to Comic Sans. A more suitable
comparison would be to something like Helvetica or Times New Roman. Ubiquitous
and overused but still a dependable choice.

------
rev087
Someone also tried to expand the set, and hosted it here:
<http://code.google.com/p/famfamfam/>

------
dtran
I love silk icons! Really clean - I think we need to push for better
standardization of icons though. There are too many sites where developers put
the icons without text labels and I find myself mousing over hoping for a
tooltop while trying to stare at a 16x16 icon to figure out what it is...

